# Man dies after horse fucked (VID!)



## Bazooka Tooth (Nov 13, 2005)

Story

Quote:
By Nicole Brodeur
Seattle Times staff columnist


Like me, you may have spent the past few days starting questions that you just couldn't finish out loud.

Questions about the man, the horse and the goings-on at that farm in Enumclaw. Why would he ... ?

And then, how did they ... ?

But then, wouldn't it ... ?

There are answers, to be sure. Just none I can print here.

But this I can: On July 2, a 45-year-old Seattle man died from something called acute peritonitis. His colon was perforated while he was having sex with a horse.

The man, who died before he was dropped off at Enumclaw Community Hospital, was traced back to a 40-acre farm where investigators found hundreds of hours of videotape depicting men, including the one who died, having sex with horses. He had bought the stallion earlier this year. His family told a reporter they were surprised at the purchase.

Now we all are surprised ??? flabbergasted, really ??? at what was apparently going on down there while the rest of us were home reading John Irving, foolishly believing that Paris and Nicole milking cows on "The Simple Life" was as perverted as a farm ever gets.

Can someone tell me why a person would want to have sex with a horse?

"And you were referred to me?" asked Maureen Saylor when I called.

advertising
Click to learn more...
She seemed a logical choice. Saylor is a certified sex-offender-treatment provider and a psychiatric nurse who used to run the sex-offender program at Western State Hospital in Tacoma.

There is no profile for someone who has sex with animals.

"It's like sex offenders in general," Saylor said. "A broad spectrum of individuals engaging in sex-offender behavior. High risk, low risk, a single offense or many."

Bestiality is identified in the diagnostic manual as paraphilia, a term used for various sexual deviations.

Over the years, Saylor has interviewed people who, in addition to whatever other sex offenses they have committed, tried to have sex with some kind of animal.

"I have no idea what the percentage is," she said. "But maybe it's something teenaged boys try for a lark and see how far it goes.

"It certainly is an aberration," Saylor said, calling it animal abuse. "But it is hardly new. It has been around probably as long as man."

And yet, bestiality is not against state law here.

Which leads to one more question: Are you kidding me?

King County Sheriff Sue Rahr told me about a case she investigated 15 years ago in which a boy was having sex with the family dog. No law against it.

"It was a real surprise to me," Rahr said. "We need to take a serious look at what the options are here."

State Sen. Pam Roach, R-Auburn, is already on it. She plans to draft legislation this week making bestiality illegal. Great, let's get it on the books.

But out of our heads, our conversations, our questions? That may take a while.

Nicole Brodeur's column appears Sunday, Tuesday and Thursday. Reach her at 206-464-2334 or nbrodeur@seattletimes.com.

For once, she's got nothing.

Copyright © 2005 The Seattle Times Company


THIS IS SICK. CONTAINS NUDITY. DONT SAY I DIDNT WARN YOU.

Link below

http://www.encyclopediadramatica.com/images/b/ba/Horse.wmv


----------



## Big Smoothy (Nov 13, 2005)

Yes, this is a weird story....and it's....ahem....from my hometown.

Some weird fuggas out there....


----------



## carlito cool (Nov 13, 2005)

Hey that's not cool......Them  people a sick and twisted


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Nov 13, 2005)

That's fucked up man, no really.


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Nov 13, 2005)

yea man, it really is


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Nov 13, 2005)

that video is sick!!!!!!!!


----------



## carlito cool (Nov 13, 2005)

I bet i know what that sick fuck was thinking when that happened   get in there real nice and deep like  LOL  if you've ever seen the movie dodge ball you'll know what i'm talking about


----------



## GFR (Nov 13, 2005)

Like all of you have never fucked a horse


----------



## Nick+ (Nov 13, 2005)

Surely the horse is fucking the man?   (Who I assume is the one that died afterwards..........and good riddance)


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 13, 2005)

Nick+ said:
			
		

> Surely the horse is fucking the man?   (Who I assume is the one that died afterwards..........and good riddance)




I think nick is secretly turned on by this vid.  


P.S. look at his avatar.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 13, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Like all of you have never fucked a horse


Been there done that.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 13, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I think nick is secretly turned on by this vid.
> 
> 
> P.S. look at his avatar.


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 13, 2005)

.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 13, 2005)




----------



## Nick+ (Nov 13, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> .



I was just waiting for that


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 13, 2005)

Nick+ said:
			
		

> I was just waiting for that


----------



## GFR (Nov 13, 2005)

When I went to Rikers for 8 years I had a cell mate called min0 lee.
The first thing I did was make him sit when he went pee.
That was the beginning of a beautiful friendship.


----------



## carlito cool (Nov 13, 2005)

ME!


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 13, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> When I went to *Rikers* for 8 years I had a cell mate called min0 lee.
> The first thing I did was make him sit when he went pee.
> That was the beginning of a beautiful friendship.


How did you know about that?


----------



## GFR (Nov 13, 2005)

True story


----------



## Pirate! (Nov 13, 2005)

I've seen beasiality, but this video is the sickest shit I've ever seen.


----------



## cappo5150 (Nov 13, 2005)

Wow that was sick. What's wrong with these people?


----------



## cheesegrater (Nov 13, 2005)

it's sick as hell and all, but why would it be a crime? like the author seems flabbergasted that it isn't a criminal offence in his state....


----------



## PreMier (Nov 13, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Nov 13, 2005)

Jesus Christ I just watched that.......erase this thread now!!


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 13, 2005)

How the hell did he take all  in that so fast?


----------



## GFR (Nov 13, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> How the hell did he take all  in that so fast?


or so far


----------



## aceshigh (Nov 13, 2005)

i only have dial up,,,,,,,,,im waiting for the vid,,,,,,,,but im a bit worried reading these posts lol


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 13, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> How the hell did he take all  in that so fast?




He had practiced using wetn'wilds dildo before hand.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 13, 2005)

that is the grossest fucking thing i've ever seen in my life.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Nov 13, 2005)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> i only have dial up,,,,,,,,,im waiting for the vid,,,,,,,,but im a bit worried reading these posts lol



Dont be, its a good one man.

P.s. Damn, that guy is supporting a half ton horse on his back, must be a powerlifter.


----------



## aceshigh (Nov 13, 2005)

ahhhhahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh fuck in hell u are all sick motherfuckers


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 13, 2005)

I just noticed the horse pulled out right as the condom broke and cum sprayed everywhere.  I'm sure the guy who a large amount of it in his colon.


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Nov 13, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I just noticed the horse pulled out right as the condom broke and cum sprayed everywhere.  I'm sure the guy who a large amount of it in his colon.





There is no condom hahahha that is the horses foreskin!


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Nov 13, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> How the hell did he take all  in that so fast?





he kind of didnt lol, thats why he died, he got it in the gut


----------



## aceshigh (Nov 13, 2005)

Bazooka Tooth said:
			
		

> There is no condom hahahha that is the horses foreskin!


u watched a few times didnt u


----------



## GFR (Nov 13, 2005)

Bazooka Tooth said:
			
		

> There is no condom hahahha that is the horses foreskin!






			
				aceshigh said:
			
		

> u watched a few times didnt u


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Nov 13, 2005)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> u watched a few times didnt u





hahah shit, I set myself up good


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 13, 2005)

I re-watched it for some conclusive evidence.  That has got to be a condom.. It broke.


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Nov 13, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I re-watched it for some conclusive evidence.  That has got to be a condom.. It broke.




ohhh I dunno then, maybe it was the guys insides?


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 13, 2005)

Bazooka Tooth said:
			
		

> ohhh I dunno then, maybe it was the guys insides?



I think you need to watch it again.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Nov 13, 2005)

ahahhah!
I'm gonna watch it again, to see what you are talking about.


----------



## GFR (Nov 13, 2005)

fags!


----------



## Big Smoothy (Nov 13, 2005)

*Yup....I'm proud of my hometown....*


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Nov 13, 2005)

Am I a bad person for being turned on by this?


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 13, 2005)

The condom definetly breaks and cum sprays up the guys ass.  He probably had to poop the rest out.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 13, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I re-watched it for *some conclusive evidence*.  That has got to be a condom.. It broke.


Sure you did, we really believe.  

Bigdyl after watching the video---->


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 13, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> Am I a bad person for being turned on by this?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 13, 2005)

Mr_Snafu said:
			
		

> *Yup....I'm proud of my hometown....*


Is that a custom there?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 13, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> fags!


This from a man who sends me a E-mail with the name Pickles.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Nov 13, 2005)

Oh yes.  It is a passage to manhood...and...horsehood.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 13, 2005)

Mr_Snafu said:
			
		

> Oh yes.  It is a passage to manhood...and...horsehood.


----------



## GFR (Nov 13, 2005)

My God!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
just wait until  John H gets on this thread


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 13, 2005)

Mr_Snafu said:
			
		

> Oh yes.  It is a passage to manhood...and...horsehood.


----------



## Nachez (Nov 13, 2005)

i wont dare look at teh video
i know its some sick shit!

almost as sick as Mino LEe
whooping out a dick.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Nov 13, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> My God!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> just wait until  John H gets on this thread



Hahahha!


----------



## aceshigh (Nov 13, 2005)

i showed my g/f she is now ill thanx fellas lol


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 13, 2005)

Nachez said:
			
		

> i wont dare look at teh video
> i know its some sick shit!
> 
> almost as sick as Mino LEe
> whooping out a dick.


Poetry at it's best.


----------



## carlito cool (Nov 13, 2005)

I laugh every time i watch that video not saything that i've watched it more then 3 times


----------



## aceshigh (Nov 13, 2005)

wait till myk sees it he will be one jealouse motherfucker


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 13, 2005)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> wait till myk sees it he will be one jealouse motherfucker


Do you mean jealous because he didn't get it from the horse instead?


----------



## carlito cool (Nov 13, 2005)

Next time on Dragon Ball Z 

Vegeta Has anal sex with the horse from the video  and goku watches


----------



## SPADER (May 12, 2010)

Where can I find the video feed to "man screwed by horse...?"


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2010)

it's on the offspring. i sent you the link to the video. it's not pretty. 

this thread should be moved to anything goes.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 12, 2010)

Big Smoothy said:


> Yes, this is a weird story....and it's....ahem....from my hometown.
> 
> Some weird fuggas out there....


 

haha! I knew it!  . . . . .


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2010)

sorry.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 13, 2010)

Two questions:

1)  Why would you want to go looking for the link to this?

2)  Why would you have the link SAVED!?


----------



## theCaptn' (May 13, 2010)

you havent met Saney


----------



## Gazhole (May 13, 2010)

Damn. That thing went all the way in, huh?

Christ.


----------



## Big Smoothy (May 13, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> haha! I knew it!  . . . . .



Dude, why did you change your nik?


----------



## toyman (May 13, 2010)

Sorry, I DIDN't get to see the vid... it was out...probobly best for me!!!


----------



## sprayherup (May 13, 2010)

I just LHJO to it.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 14, 2010)

http://lbn.threat.tv/mrhands.mpg

I spent all morning searching and finally found it.  I know it's kind of sick, but I JO to is twice already.  That horse goes friggin ballz deep in this mofo!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 14, 2010)

its a sick world my friends.


----------



## maniclion (May 14, 2010)

I remember one day when I was 16, my step-sister and I were walking down the country road near the horse pasture and she went up to pet one of the males.  As she was stroking his neck we heard a pop...like someone prying their finger from their cheek, you know the sound, anyway I notice out of my periphery something bobbing up and down...It was a 2 foot long semi-flaccid horse dong doing the old throb to erection dance....I told her he must REALLY like her and she leaned to the left and saw it and nearly fainted....thing looked like a t-ball bat...


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 14, 2010)

that was sick


----------



## theCaptn' (May 14, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> http://lbn.threat.tv/mrhands.mpg
> 
> I spent all morning searching and finally found it. I know it's kind of sick, but I JO to is twice already. That horse goes friggin ballz deep in this mofo!


 
omfg . . omfg . .  jFC that was so fucked up roids! . .  Im supposed to go an d AP this broad and I have that scarring my memories . . .  w.t.f???


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 14, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> omfg . . omfg . .  jFC that was so fucked up roids! . .  Im supposed to go an d AP this broad and I have that scarring my memories . . .  w.t.f???



whats up with the name change?


----------



## theCaptn' (May 14, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:


> whats up with the name change?


 
was going to ask you the same question . .  HorseFkerFan#1


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 14, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> was going to ask you the same question . .  HorseFkerFan#1



   I actually spat my tuna all over my screen reading this.


----------



## Kathybird (May 14, 2010)

What the _hell_...

Idiot died of septic poisoning I assume?


----------



## Saney (May 15, 2010)

I loved that video and just received my first Chubby of the Day!


GYCH!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 15, 2010)

Werd!  That was pretty hot.  I may have to LHJO to it again the morning.


----------



## maniclion (May 15, 2010)

I saw the gif of this somewhere, I might make it my avatar...


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 15, 2010)

did it look like the horse pulled out some guts with his dick...


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> What the _hell_...
> 
> Idiot died of septic poisoning I assume?



i don't think there was time for any poisoning he died because the horse tore his insides loose. internal injuries. if someone poked a bat in another persons butt and jammed it in and around 2 1/2  feet deep i think an infection is the least of your worries.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## panixx (Aug 25, 2010)




----------



## vortrit (Aug 25, 2010)

Pretty messed up, but that was over five years ago, I think.


----------

